# Vote for what to put in my tank



## yodahorn (Dec 29, 2004)

*What to put in my 15 gallon column tank (13" x 13" x 20")*​
neons218.18%dwarf platties00.00%endler's livebearer327.27%featherfin rainbowfish327.27%other (add suggestion)327.27%


----------



## yodahorn (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a 15 gal column tank and am looking for small fish to place in it.


----------



## labama (Sep 22, 2005)

Becouse its a column that means a tiny footprint...I wouldnt do any fish I think the best thing is dwarf aqautic frog or some shrimp with some nice plants.


----------



## yodahorn (Dec 29, 2004)

it has a 8 watt light built into the hood, so .5 watts per gal limits my plant options, but if something works - how may shrimp?


----------



## Theresa_M (Nov 11, 2004)

You could go with a few male Endler's. There are also quite a few 'nano-fish' available, here's a decent list: http://www.franksaquarium.com/nanofish.htm


----------



## yodahorn (Dec 29, 2004)

I went w/ a trio of featherfins.


----------

